# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Eliminar la mosca blanca en tu cultivo

## tonyb

La mosca blanca es otra de las plagas frecuentes en agricultura y jardinería. Con el calor y la humedad este insecto encuentra su medio perfecto para parasitar gran variedad de plantas. Si comienzas a ver manchas amarillas, deformaciones y melaza en las hojas, puede que sean ellas. Zarandea las ramas es posible que unas mosquitas blancas alcen el vuelo.  
Aunque no lo parezca, la conocida como mosca blanca no es en realidad una mosca sino una chinche (orden hemípteros), al igual que los pulgones. Otra curiosidad es la relativa a a su color: el cuerpo de este insecto es amarillo. Lo que le da el aspecto blanco es la cera protectora de sus alas.  
Puedes descargarlo con https://es.savefrom.net/10-como-desc...ilymotion.html  
Formación en jardinería y paisajismoEsta pequeña chinche de apenas 2mm se alimenta de savia: utiliza su aparato bucal picador y chupador para succionar los azúcares en las zonas más accesibles de la planta. Normalmente la encontrarás en el reverso de las hojas donde se siente más protegida y el tejido es fácil de perforar.
Una manera sencilla de comprobar su existencia es agitar las hojas; si hay mosca blanca enseguida verás volando a los insectos adultos.  
La puesta de los huevos más todo el periodo larvario también se desarrollan en el reverso de las hojas. Cuatro estadios ninfales tiene su ciclo biológico antes de llegar al adulto: solo el primero es móvil, los otros tres carecen de patas y permanecen fijos alimentándose. Esto, junto a su escaso tamaño, hace que a menudo sean difíciles de percibir. En la foto de abajo podrás comprobar lo que te digo.Temas similares: La Mosca Blanca en Cultivo de Arandano Ciclo de vida de la mosca blanca vendo 1300 tm de quinua blanca trillada  europa y 700 tm de quinua blanca organica CULTIVO DE QUINUA BLANCA EN LA COSTA(TRUJILLO) VARIEDAD SALCEDO-INIA CONSULTAS Y DUDAS CON RESPECTO AL CULTIVO DE QUINUA BLANCA EN LA COSTA Y SIERRA DEL PERU

----------

